# Using Bench Cookies with a crosscut sled.



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I've seen a bunch of videos of people using Bench Cookies (basically plastic pucks with a circle of mouse pad glued to each face) to support and grip a workpiece from underneath. But I haven't seen any one using my method. I'm sure others have thought of this as well. But I haven't seen nor heard anything about it so I thought I'd share. 

Maybe some of you will find this useful. If not, well, I've added another post to my post count. :laughing:

My latest case was last night when I needed to cut some 14 degree miters on a pair of rocking horse sides for my youngest granddaughter. I had a total of eight of these cuts I had to make for the project. I used the cut-off from the first one as a guide for the rest, making them much easier and quicker to set up.









Then I set a cookie in place









... and clamp it to the fence. *While I cinch the clamp I put downward pressure* on the 2x4 hold-down block so that I *compress the gripping surfaces of the cookie*. This makes the cookie press down with good gripping force.









As a result, it is much easier to prevent the workpiece from shifting or twisting. Especially in cases like this where the workpiece has little or no contact with the fence. The wood is then able to be held down with you hand or a push pad to prevent any lifting of the leading edge as you make the cut without fear of movement. 

And the results are spot on.









Even 90 degree cuts can benefit from the steadying power of the bench cookie.


----------



## JollyRoger808 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for this! I was having exactly the same problem, and this solution worked great!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Heh, it only took 7 months but someone finally found this useful! I'm glad the idea worked for you. It's not something you need often but it really works out well in those special situations.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

That's a good idea. I don't know how I missed this post before.
--Matt


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not sure how I missed this one either.

I only have one sled that I use exclusively when making panel cuts. This is a great idea that will help to hold the panel in place through the cut.

Thanks.


----------

